# Biały ekran tuż po włączeniu Gentoo.

## calif

Witam!

Świeżo zainstalowałem Gentoo na moim laptopie HP Pavilion DV5 1205ew.

Uruchamiam system, widzę jak wszystko się uruchamia, włącza się sam Gentoo, ale naglę wszystko znika i pojawia biel.  :Smile: 

Cały ekran/monitor wyświetla biel, nie mogę nic zrobić.

Co jest przyczyną?

Pozdrawiam

calif

----------

## SlashBeast

Zaloguj sie po ssh i sprwadz log kernela.

----------

## calif

Nie mogę wejść przez ssh, bo nie uruchomiłem.  :Smile: 

----------

## sherszen

No to livecd weź... działa przecież, prawda? W sumie to ciekawe... uruchamiasz może xdm? To może X'y po prostu są nieskonfigurowane. Za mało informacji podałeś.

----------

## calif

Świeżo zainstalowany system. Bez X-ów, bez menadżera logowania.

Jedyne co instalowałem to syslog-ng, vixie-cron, dhcpcd, eix - świeży system.

Z liveCD działa, ale co dokładnie mam zrobić?

Jak to naprawić?

----------

## SlashBeast

w rc.conf wlacz logging, odpal syste, jak sie wysypie z livecd sprawdz /var/log/rc.log

+ wyczysc kernel z jakis framebufferow i innych cudow.

----------

## calif

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> + wyczysc kernel z jakis framebufferow i innych cudow.

 

Mógłbyś napisać mi jakie moduły odpowiadają za FB?

LiveCD działa, wykrywa karte graficzną ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3450, a działa z FB, więc może brakuje jakiś sterowników?

Proszę o pomoc.

----------

## calif

Problem pojawia się przy:

```
Waiting for uevents to be processed.
```

Zaraz po włączeniu udev.

Co robić?

----------

